# Best alcohol percentage for vodka & cranberry?



## i <3 vodka (Jun 21, 2008)

What is the best final ABV % to aim for vodka & cranberry for:

served chilled?

served chilled over rocks?

For straight serve, I used Ocean Spray brand with 95% neutral grain spirit to yield 15% ABV and it tasted decent. It didn't taste too strong, but alcohol can be tasted. 

It didn't have a chance to sit long thanks to other people, but the ABV should be high enough to halt microbial activity so it would last a few months without rotting in the fridge. 

I like the idea of making a gallon or so in advance, so I don't have to prepare it every time and I want it to taste the same every time.


----------



## dscheidt (Feb 27, 2008)

15% ABV is bit stronger than I'd make them. But tastes vary. I think I'd shoot for 12% for drinking without rocks, and a bit higher over ice. Remember you'd get a different result using vodka than 190 proof grain alcohol: the vodka is only 80-110 proof, which means it's 60 to 45 % water, and it'll water down the cranberry juice.


----------



## bob13bob (Aug 15, 2009)

oceanspray, yuck. langers 100% juice cranberry, thats when i realized what it's actually supposed to taste like.


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

...And don't skimp on the low sugar cranberry juice. Taste like water.


----------

